# Pompano Bite is on Fire/ Live



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Same story as yesterday, fresh shrimp and frozen fleas. Early am the fish bites closer to the shore line, past 9 am they start to move in deeper water. I am still on the water the results so far 1 bonnet head , 1 flounder 2 whiting( only kept 1 due to size) and 5 pompano in the cooler. I have lost close to the beach 3-4 pompano and released at list 4 undersized pompano. I am having a blast , what r you guys waiting for call out or in sick at work and head out to the beach. Tight lines every body!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice report. I am jealous.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

You just using sandflea tipped jigs?


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

I use one circle hook with a pink float and one floating jig tipped with shrimp . I purchased the floating jigs a couple years ago and didn't really had luck with them , til this fall.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Great report. Keep it up. Someone is eating good tonight


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

i really dont like you right now.

where you at i just called the gulf pier they say no pompano. seems fishy to me LOL.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Nice Good report, I need a break from WORK! I am out of here!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice catch and a cute little baby bonnethead.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

what beach you on?

jack


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Got my limit , la last round was a dbl so 1 got released !


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Rock on with yo bad self.


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Man! I gotta get out there! 

Thanks for the report ya tease!


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Daggum!!!! That's gettin it done right there!!!! Impressive!!


----------



## beebs9 (Oct 29, 2014)

*location??*

Where are you getting these pomps?? Caught a couple undersized pomps and about a dozen hard head catfish today on the beach off ft. pickens. Want to land some dinner!


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Beebs and Jack I fish from the west Jettys to Navarre pier, anybody who I talked to today got at list a couple on this strech. 75% of the guys are using shrimp the rest of them r patient enough to get fleas. I walked the beach this after noon after the rain and came across 4 big nests of fleas, managed to get about 30-35 !


----------



## beebs9 (Oct 29, 2014)

Dom thanks for the heads up! Definitely going to check it out, glad to hear the pomps are in


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Nice hammer! Still have officially caught one of any species!


----------

